
How to Know a Twitter Poll Result Without Voting - vicke4
https://www.syncwithtech.org/twitter-poll-result-wo-voting/
======
vicke4
Hey guys,

I wanted to check the Twitter poll results before voting for one of the
choices. So, I wrote a bookmarklet which opens an alert with the poll results
when used on an ongoing Twitter poll page. The script just intercepts the API
requests Twitter make to fetch poll results every 30 seconds and populates the
result. You can find the script as a gist:
[https://gist.github.com/vicke4/891b14bbf46f247fb7314cb3565d1...](https://gist.github.com/vicke4/891b14bbf46f247fb7314cb3565d1797).

To test the bookmarklet you need to find a poll. You can get only polls as
results when you search for one of the below queries,

card_name:poll2choice_text_only

card_name:poll3choice_text_only

card_name:poll4choice_text_only

card_name:poll2choice_image

card_name:poll3choice_image

card_name:poll4choice_image

On the mobile app, you can just turn off your data/WiFi and select one of the
choices, you'll be able to see the results for a moment.

